# job portals



## biancacurtis (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi, me and my husband is planning to move to Singapore but not in a hurry though, I would like to know if there are any job portals where we can send our CV's and just wait for luck if there are any chance for us, By the way we are expats currently living in Dubai. I am an accountant and hubby is an architect. Does our profession feasible to land job in Singapore? Thanks in advance. Appreciate it.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

biancacurtis said:


> Hi, me and my husband is planning to move to Singapore but not in a hurry though, I would like to know if there are any job portals where we can send our CV's and just wait for luck if there are any chance for us, By the way we are expats currently living in Dubai. I am an accountant and hubby is an architect. Does our profession feasible to land job in Singapore? Thanks in advance. Appreciate it.


Google is your best friend!

Recommendations for specific portal can be a hit or miss as some portals have high success for specific trades ...


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Jobstreet and Jobsdb have the highest number of listings in Singapore, but there might be others specific to your industry.
As in most places, connections and networking are your best bet for finding employment - start at Linkedin and, if at all possible, attend trade fairs, seminars and industry events in Singapore!


----------



## junedc (Aug 30, 2012)

linkedin and monster can help you with your job application.


----------



## badsector (May 23, 2014)

and also stjobs.sg


----------



## jobswithremnants (Mar 10, 2015)

biancacurtis said:


> Hi, me and my husband is planning to move to Singapore but not in a hurry though, I would like to know if there are any job portals where we can send our CV's and just wait for luck if there are any chance for us, By the way we are expats currently living in Dubai. I am an accountant and hubby is an architect. Does our profession feasible to land job in Singapore? Thanks in advance. Appreciate it.


Hi, may i know what type of jobs are you looking for?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

jobswithremnants said:


> Hi, may i know what type of jobs are you looking for?


If you are an agent you should post in classifieds


----------

